# Need plant ID.



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok. I need an ID please.



















The red stem with green leaves. Thanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like _Alternanthera ficoidea_, a bog or terrarium plant, not an aquarium plant.


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like an emersed Alternanthera to me... possibly Alternanthera ficoidea var cherry stem.. 

It's non aquatic.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

CRAP!!!!

Thanks guys.

It will go into the emersed setup tomorrow then.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree Alternanthera for sure. Those flowers are a dead give away. The only aquatic Alternanthera that is easily available is reineckii, which you can sometimes get from pet shops. It has longer leaves though, in both submersed and emersed growth then the other Alternanthera.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Right. It is the flowers. Until I saw them, I was thinking it might be a Ludwigia. 
From Baensch Atlas, Vol. 3, regarding Alternanthera ficoides: "In the aquarium, the plant remains green for a few weeks before decomposing. Grows well in the yard during the summer." I noticed that Florida Aquatic Nurseries sells it and recommends that you put it in the tank for several weeks, take it out to recover for a week or two, then return it to the tank. Sounds like a lot of unnecessary work to me when you can get a true aquatic that looks just as good.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I am going to be moving it out of the tank today and putting it in my emersed setup.


----------

